# Waiting by the phone...argh!



## Ralph (11 Dec 2002)

Can anyone think of a way I can find out whether the January 21/03 BOTP is completely filled up? My file manager said he thought the board was meeting last Friday, but he hasnâ€™t received any notice, and having no idea how the whole thing works, I donâ€™t even know if he would know if nobody got in from the local recruiting office and he didnâ€™t get a list of names to call. I signed up for Arty, which was still open last time I checked. If I have to wait until next September, such is life, but Iâ€™d like to know if thatâ€™s the case.
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## Jug (11 Dec 2002)

Hey Ralph,

I‘m waitinig for the same reason...so is my neighbour across the street. I signed up for CELE.

The recruiter that I called said that they should have all of the files reviewed by Dec.6 and start making calls to notify those who are in the January BOTP. My interviewer also said that he expects my offer "soon"...

I get the impression, that if you‘re in for this time period, you should be getting a call within the next couple of weeks.

So...sit tight.


----------



## Ralph (11 Dec 2002)

Gracias - man, I hate pins and needles.
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## Jug (11 Dec 2002)

Ya....drives ya nuts doesn‘t it.

If you get a call, let me know and I‘ll do the same...

If we do get in, we should find out who else is slated for the Jan. 20 start time. Maybe we can start some introductions ahead of time.


----------



## Ralph (12 Dec 2002)

Sounds good.
Good luck.
Ralph.


----------



## kurokaze (13 Dec 2002)

HI,

I‘m in arty too, but I was told it was Jan 17th
that Basic started.  I haven‘t heard anything to
the contrary yet.  In fact, it seems like my
paperwork is taking forever to get processed.

What city are you in?  I‘m in Toronto.


----------



## Jug (13 Dec 2002)

I‘m in Ottawa.

As for the date...I think they want us there on the weekend of the 17th (the Friday, Sat. or Sunday). The actual BOTP class/****  begins on the 20th (the Monday).

I hate this waiting...


----------



## Ralph (14 Dec 2002)

Calgary.
I noticed that the recruiting website has finally updated the "1800 Immediate Vacancies" down to 200, and most of the classifications aren‘t there now. I wonder how having infantry, etc. closed affects who gets in for this time.
Anyone who‘s in for January, or knows anybody who‘s heard, let the rest of us know. I‘ll either have a lot to tie up in a few weeks, or a lot of time to kill waiting for the next board go-round...
Ralph.


----------



## Dacier (14 Dec 2002)

I‘m going to St. Jean, starting BT March 11th. 
Going for NCO infantry, PPCLI, was told on Nov. 15.  Glad I made it in.


----------



## kurokaze (14 Dec 2002)

Just attended our regimental dinner today.

What a great group of people.  It really is a 
second family.

I also got the tentative schedule for BOTP/BMQ
from the warrant officer.

Here‘s what it says for Toronto.
17-19 Jan 03 BMQ #1 / BOTP
24-26 Jan 03 BMQ #2 / BOTP
02      Feb 03 SHARP BMQ / BOTP
07-09 Feb 03 BMQ #3 / BOTP
14-16 Feb 03 BMQ #4 /BOTP
28 Feb 03 - 02 Mar 03 BMQ #5 / BOTP
07-09 Mar 03 BMQ #6 / BOTP
21-23 Mar 03 BMQ #7 / BOTP
28-30 Mar 03 BMQ #8 / BOTP
11-13 Apr 03 BMQ #9 / BOTP
25-27 Apr 03 BMQ #10 / BOTP
28 Apr 03 - 03 May 03 BOTP @ Meaford (option 1)
09-11 May 03 pre SQ #1 / BOTP (option 2)
23-25 May 03 pre SQ #2 / BOTP 
30 May 03 - 02 Jun 03 pre SQ #3 / BOTP @ Meaford

Wow, looks like a pretty full schedule!

I‘m still waiting for my phone call.  A couple of
others I met there were sworn in this morning


----------



## Jug (15 Dec 2002)

What does BMQ stand for??


----------



## portcullisguy (15 Dec 2002)

BMQ = Basic Military Qualification.

This replaces, afaik, the old "QL2" or "GMT" (general military training).

It is the course I am on presently, and it is VERY introductory.  An example of activities would be:

- Basic drill (with and without arms, simple stuff like how to march, how to salute, how to mark time, how to shoulder arms, etc.)
- General military indoctrination (how to act, how to shine boots, clean C7, burn threads off uniform, how to live up for chow, how not to be seen on parade square doing nothing, etc.)
- Classes on essential military knowledge: Rank structure, writing memos, military justice, where to find our rules and orders, types of orders, military symbols and flags, how to read a map and compass, etc.)
- Practical training on subjects such as map & compass navigation, how to use gas mask, how to shoot C7 rifle, etc.

The training is supposed to be common to all three branches of the CF - land, sea and air.  Although on my course, all pers are from "land" and will eventually enter the army.

That‘s why the course is being immediately followed by three weekends of SQ (Soldier Qualification).  SQ is the training done by those entering the Army (note the difference between "Army" and "Infantry" ... Army includes Combat Service Support, Artillery, Armour, Engineers, Infantry, etc.).  Apparently, once we have SQ training, we are fully QL2 qualified under the old system.

After SQ, we must do our "trade" training, for whatever trade we picked when we signed up.  I chose Infantry, so I will have several more weeks of training that is specific to that trade.


----------



## Dacier (15 Dec 2002)

I‘m heading to St. Jean in March.   Any tips or hints that you wish you knew before you got there that you wish to share?


----------



## Jug (16 Dec 2002)

Kurokaze...

Just to make sure I understand...are all of those dates start dates for a different set of recruits?

I was under the impression that  BOTP only happens quarterly during the year. Your list implies that the number of BOTPs during the year are much larger...


----------



## Ralph (16 Dec 2002)

I think Kurokaze is doing reserve officer training, which means it all gets done on the weekends.
Ralph.


----------



## kurokaze (16 Dec 2002)

Hi, yes apparently from what I know BMQ for NCMs
and BOTP for officers happen simultaneously for
the reserves.

Afterwards the NCMs proceed for SQ while the
officers go for CAP.


----------



## Caper (17 Dec 2002)

For those interested - I got my call yesterday for acceptance into the CELE DEO program (pending the fitness test).  The basic dates are IAP course from Jan 27-March 21 with the BOTP from March 24-May 02.

The rep at the recruiting office (in Ottawa) stated that they are getting offers in from Borden everyday - and trying to make the calls as quickly as possible.

For all those awaiting the call - hang in there and best of luck !


----------



## kurokaze (17 Dec 2002)

Awesome Caper!  Good luck with the course!

I‘m done my fitness, CFAT, medical and interviews
so I‘m hoping my call comes in soon!


----------



## Jug (19 Dec 2002)

I got my call.

I‘m in pending the medical and PT results.


----------



## Johnson (19 Dec 2002)

Still waiting for them to call me, I finished everything on December 9th and my file was sent on 12th. I hope they call me soon!  :warstory:


----------



## kurokaze (19 Dec 2002)

Jug, I‘m jealous    

The recruiting centre in Toronto closes for
their Christmas holidays today too.. looks 
like I‘m waiting till the new year for mine.


----------



## Jug (19 Dec 2002)

Ya...appearently I was the last file to come into the Ottawa recruiting center. Its not surprising that the med file was not done yet.

I know it drives ya mad...but be patient.


----------

